# The science of goal achievement



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Two ridiculously simple but incredibly powerful tools you can start using just minutes from now to achieve any goal you’ve ever imagined…Someone once said, “Success is setting goals. Everything else is just commentary.” I wholeheartedly agree. Your success rate increases astronomically when you set goals properly. According to Zig Ziglar, Bob Proctor, Jim Rohn, Brian [...]

*Read More...*


----------

